# How to install stuff for Yellow Dog 6.1



## AphexDreamer (Jan 15, 2009)

I got this torrent downloader that I download but I can't figure out how to install it. First time Linux user so its a bit perplexing. Its like a .taz file or something.


----------



## cyberfriend (Feb 24, 2009)

The term linux itself makes you the question on user friendly ness , it shows that linux is not user friendly, but it is also changing and opensource market is rising today,
All linux versions are friendly as some of them are in commercial market also, if you want a free and user friendly OS. then i would recommand fedora linux


----------



## blueskynis (Feb 24, 2009)

Read the first post, and forget stupid windows habit of downloading/hunting the software from web! Linux is not windows you know?

http://www.yellowdog-board.com/viewtopic.php?t=3017



> You do this by selecting the menu item:
> Applications -> System Tools -> Add/Remove Software
> 
> Once the Package Manager is loaded you can Search, Browse, or List the available applications. If you see something you want to install, you simply check the box next to it and click Apply (or the menu item File -> Apply). Then it will show what package(s) you selected and give you the option to Cancel or Continue. Don't go crazy with it -- try installing just one thing at a time at first!


----------

